

Amazon pulls Kodi media player from app store over piracy claims - thestack_alice
http://thestack.com/amazon-kodi-app-store-ban-piracy-160615

======
SlashmanX
> In reviewing your app, we determined that it can be used to facilitate the
> piracy or illegal download of content. Any facilitation of piracy or illegal
> downloads is not allowed in our program

Are web browsers not allowed in the app store then?

Seems a bit strange that they advertise Plex when it has similar capabilities.
Kodi doesn't contain anything built-in or in official repo's to facilitate
illegal downloading.

